# 250Rs Side Slide Out



## Gogreen100 (Nov 15, 2009)

Hello All,

We got our 2010 Outback 250rs last November and have just started the camping year for us. Does anybody know how to tell if the slide out is adjusted properly? When we side it in the top touches first an then pulls the bottom in. It is the same when sliding out. This is our 4th camper (5th if you include a tent) but the 1st with an electric slide out.

Thank You!!

Wade & Sharon Johnson


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

We have the older 25rss and the top sets first then the bottom. James


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Ya, my sofa slide does the same thing also. Contacts first at top and then pulls snug at bottom. Its normal and mine never leaks.







---Mike


----------



## 4fun_timers (Dec 16, 2007)

My dinette slide is the same. Top touches first when closing.... Seems to be normal. I was glad I noticed this before I installed my slide topper or I would have thought I caused it







I have found no adjustment on my slide and according to my manual, there is no lubrication required. Mine runs on a dry track. The only problem I have experienced (when new) was the slide pulling out at the bottom during travel. The lock on the motor was dis-engaged for manual operation allowing it to step out about 1".


----------



## anylah (Jun 13, 2010)

4fun_timers said:


> My dinette slide is the same. Top touches first when closing.... Seems to be normal. I was glad I noticed this before I installed my slide topper or I would have thought I caused it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just picked up our new 250RS and didn't notice (until we pulled it home!) the carpet is damp in front of one of the dinette drawers. Dealer says leave slide out and see if it leaks after rain...then pull it in and see if it leaks. Said they might have to adjust it...or it might just be something to live with, huh?? Terrible feeling to run into this issue when just bringing it home!!! I did also notice that the outside plastic molding on the side slide didn't seem to nicely line up with the wheel well molding....perhaps there was some pulling out like you mentioned during our short 10 mile trip home? Can't imagine that has anything to do with leak..but the pulling out can"t be a good thing! 
We are lucky that dealer is not far..but we have a summer full of trips long and short planned...just hoping this is not foreshadowing of issues to come!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

anylah said:


> My dinette slide is the same. Top touches first when closing.... Seems to be normal. I was glad I noticed this before I installed my slide topper or I would have thought I caused it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just picked up our new 250RS and didn't notice (until we pulled it home!) the carpet is damp in front of one of the dinette drawers. Dealer says leave slide out and see if it leaks after rain...then pull it in and see if it leaks. Said they might have to adjust it...or it might just be something to live with, huh?? Terrible feeling to run into this issue when just bringing it home!!! I did also notice that the outside plastic molding on the side slide didn't seem to nicely line up with the wheel well molding....perhaps there was some pulling out like you mentioned during our short 10 mile trip home? Can't imagine that has anything to do with leak..but the pulling out can"t be a good thing! 
We are lucky that dealer is not far..but we have a summer full of trips long and short planned...just hoping this is not foreshadowing of issues to come!
[/quote]

Is there any chance that the dampness was caused by water running off the exterior of the slide, if it was retracted during a rain. We had to close ours up in a heavy rain on Saturday morning. Even with a quick wipe first, we still had water drip off the slides, onto the carpet and the pull out couch. The good news is we had no sign of leakage with the slides out during the rain, or retracted on the drive home with a couple hours of steady rain.

Doug


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

x2 here. I'm wondering if there was water on top of the slide when you brought it in. Even if it hadn't rained recently, the dealer might have washed it, or if the AC was running, the condensate could have run onto the slide and pooled. Don't worry too much yet...


----------



## anylah (Jun 13, 2010)

Nathan said:


> x2 here. I'm wondering if there was water on top of the slide when you brought it in. Even if it hadn't rained recently, the dealer might have washed it, or if the AC was running, the condensate could have run onto the slide and pooled. Don't worry too much yet...


Thanks for your replies. We had an awning installed over the slide...so I would assume that the when retracting it the water would roll off...unless maybe some rain was under the awning. Good news today..slide has been out for couple of days and heavy rain ..no wetness so far. We'll see what happens when we retract it. Now I just need to figure out how to put the jigsaw puzzle dinette bed together...please tell me the cushions fit nice and neat and how to get them that way..solve my puzzle! Also, how long should I expect the battery to work until it needs a charge? Is it reasonable to go 3 days with average power use without a problem? (sorry-should probably post under another topic!)
thanks in advance!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Get up on a ladder an make sure you don't have water on the roof of the slide before you take it in. Then you'll eliminate that as a possibility.

Battery life can't be easily answered. Factors in include what battery, and what's normal power useage. Many of us who dry camp resort to big batteries (2 6V is probably the best) or solar, and also do things to reduce electric useage like reduced wattage light bulbs, or even switching out to LED. If you have a dealer battery, it's probably a group 24 (which is the smallest) and may actually be a starting/deep cell which has even shorter life expectancy.

Post a topic asking what you want in battery life and many can suggest how to get there. Also if you are new to the 12V side of life, check out the website: http://www.marxrv.com/12volt/12volt.htm


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

As for the dinette cushions, we used ours Saturday night. There is no good way to arrange them. We put the center backrest lengthwise next to the center seat cushion, then one of the end backrests next to that. The end backrests are a couple inches short, so it was a loose fit. My nephew slept on it by himself, and he said it was fine.

In regards to the water off the slide, I was surprised at how much ran out of the window sill drain, on the windward side. Even though I mopped the wall, I couldn't get rid of the water in the frame, as it was still raining and adding more. It left about a six inch wet circle on the sofa.

Doug


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

thats correct, its the way the system is designed to compress the seal to prevent leaking.


----------

